

Deep Web Users Are Ready To Launch Silk Road 2.0 - sinak
http://techcrunch.com/2013/10/04/deep-web-users-are-ready-to-launch-silk-road-2-0/

======
GeorgeOrr
No matter what the NSA and the FBI thinks of it, people will keep finding ways
to converse and engage in commerce on their own terms.

Their efforts just help the next incarnation work better.

